# do passengers see their ratings?



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

I think I read somewhere that only drivers see the passengers ratings ... there were a few riders I wanted to rate poorly, but I was worried that if they saw their rating drop I would consequently be rated poorly by them ...


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

They do not see their rating. They can email uber for their rating or just ask the driver.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

************ said:


> I think I read somewhere that only drivers see the passengers ratings...


 Yes. Or Uber staff.



************ said:


> there were a few riders I wanted to rate poorly, but I was worried that if they saw their rating drop I would consequently be rated poorly by them ...


 Yes, that is always an option.

E.g.:

1) Rider requested you and rode with you, asking his rating. You looked at the app and told him his rating was 4.3
2) You give him 2 stars.
3) Rider requested some other Uber for driving back home, asking that driver his rating. Driver looked at the app and told him his rating was 4.2.
4) Rider gets mad and gives according feedback both to you and his other driver.

Voila.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

biozon said:


> Yes. Or Uber staff.
> 
> Yes, that is always an option.
> 
> ...


On a different note ... I'm parked outside my city's airport waiting for a ping ... I know I'm the only one out here based in the rider app ... And the airport will


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

biozon said:


> Yes. Or Uber staff.
> 
> Yes, that is always an option.
> 
> ...


I have had passengers ask me what their rating is. I assume it's because they cannot see their rating. I tell them that I always rate five stars unless something major happens that ruins the experience for both of us&#8230; Such as puking in my car. This serves the dual purpose of both informing them how I rate and also how we expect them to rate us as well. Sometimes I follow up with, anything less than five stars is voting to have a driver disconnected... but only when they bring it up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

UberXtraordinary said:


> I have had passengers ask me what their rating is. I assume it's because they cannot see their rating. I tell them that I always rate five stars unless something major happens that ruins the experience for both of us&#8230; Such as puking in my car. This serves the dual purpose of both informing them how I rate and also how we expect them to rate us as well. Sometimes I follow up with, anything less than five stars is voting to have a driver disconnected... but only when they bring it up.


I have another question on a different note ... I'm parked outside my city's airport ... And I know I'm the only driver here based on the rider app ... The airport will occasionally show up as yellow or orange as if there is higher demand yet I'm not getting pinged ... Again I am certain I am the only one out here ... Almost seems like the yellow or orange is inaccurate


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

Does your airport allow UberX pickups? Go in the rider app and place the pin in the airport. Are UberX cars available? If not, then passengers can't see you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2015)

Omair said:


> Does your airport allow UberX pickups? Go in the rider app and place the pin in the airport. Are UberX cars available? If not, then passengers can't see you.


Yes I've picked people up from it ... And the airport will change colors based on demand ... But I'm convinced part of the color changes are bullshit when I know I am the only driver in the area yet I'm not getting pinged


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

biozon said:


> Yes. Or Uber staff.
> 
> Yes, that is always an option.
> 
> ...


When they ask for their rating, I tell them something lower than it is. That way I can ding them, and they won't know it's me.

But they will think the last driver they had is a dick.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> When they ask for their rating, I tell them something lower than it is. That way I can ding them, and they won't know it's me.


 It's an option, yes. But there is a chance that because of the rider being mad at low rating you reported to him, he might rate you low as well.

Also, there is no way for me to conceal it from the rider, as my iPhone is on the right of my steering weel and you can easily observe it from the back or front seat.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

biozon said:


> It's an option, yes. But there is a chance that because of the rider being mad at low rating you reported to him, he might rate you low as well.
> 
> Also, there is no way for me to conceal it from the rider, as my iPhone is on the right of my steering weel and you can easily observe it from the back or front seat.


I have to pull up the trip info to see the rider rating. They can't see it. I use Android and Google Maps for navigation, so maybe that's just unique to me.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Ahh, airports...in Cleveland we have clear instructions NOT to park and wait in arrivals but to use a side lot designated for cell phone use. As I dropped a passenger off, I checked the passenger app to see how many Uber cars were there. There were 4, and ALL were in arrivals.
Second last airport experience: I'm 10 minutes away from the airport and get a ping and accept it without checking the rating. The rider is going far away from the city. As we ride, he talks about how he likes to get the personal phone number of Uber drivers so they can come pick him up from his house and that the last 2 no longer drive for Uber and would I like to provide my number? (Heck no, you are an hour from my house and can already tell, you don't tip). Then he comments that he was amazed that there were 6 Uber cars at the airport when he summoned a car. Alarms go off in my head. I was not at the airport, so 6 cars were closer and all turned him down. So we get to his house, it has a steep, curving driveway. He doesn't offer to let me drop him off. There is room at the top of the driveway to turn around but he stands there blocking that area so I have to back down. As I try to turn to follow the curve, the car slips on his unsalted driveway and goes into deep snow. I had to call AAA to get out of the snow. I really need to check ratings more often.


----------



## Mike19 (Mar 1, 2015)

When I see 5 star I call and confirm pick up location, new uber app users 90% wrong location


----------



## Mike19 (Mar 1, 2015)

Does anybody saw rider rating like 4.79 or 4.92? I saw once and was surprised, but didn't ask him


----------

